# Dundee



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

anyone from dundee on here ?????? or around about

2 more viper lol:thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Just across the bridge in the Kingdom:thumb:


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

unlucky lol nah only kiding m8 where about it i the KINGDOM O FIFE


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Glenrothes


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

cool u busy enough over there


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm just up the other side of montrose.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, I live in Dundee.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

cool where abouts in the Dee u fae dave:thumb:


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

ehm fae the Noust.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Arbroath(ish) / Friockheim(ish) here


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> cool where abouts in the Dee u fae dave:thumb:


Perth Road nr. Harris Academy.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Dundee too. Living in the ferry. what about yourself?


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Ferry aswell :thumb:


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

Monifieth here.:thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

In 14 miles along the road in Blairgowrie, In Dundee a fair bit though


----------



## rig-pig (Dec 12, 2009)

snootie m8


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

from Lochee but living in stobie the now with the misses


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

raitkens83 said:


> In 14 miles along the road in Blairgowrie, In Dundee a fair bit though


most o my mums family comes from blairgowrie


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

In the safe zone - Perth


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Im from Dundee too


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

I`m from the ferry as well.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> most o my mums family comes from blairgowrie


Whats there surnames?


----------



## agaddini (Jan 24, 2010)

Another from the Ferry :car:


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

raitkens83 said:


> Whats there surnames?


clarke m8, do u know a guy called billy campbell ?? my we cuz hes about 25-26


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> clarke m8, do u know a guy called billy campbell ?? my we cuz hes about 25-26


Aye i ken Billy, Was in most of his classes at school. Never see him kicking about much anymore though.


----------



## a4ndy (Aug 18, 2006)

im in dundee aswell


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

left the Ferry at 9 years old in 1980, still an arab til I die:thumb:


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Deanoecosse said:


> left the Ferry at 9 years old in 1980, still an arab til I die:thumb:


Good man.

2 very wise decisions.

1. Leave Dundee

2. Support United

We do......


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

arab lol feck that crap lol


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Forfar here


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Dundee, well birkhill !! :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Im the ferry too!


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

cool alot o peeps fae dundee on here eh:thumb: where about in birky m8


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Who wants to Machine my car then?


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> arab lol feck that crap lol


yep, "The Dees" all the way


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

dee4life2005 said:


> yep, "The Dees" all the way


where about in dundee u from m8 ????:thumb:


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> where about in dundee u from m8 ????:thumb:


the ferry.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

cool u run a business valeting/detailing or just ur car ?


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

just do my own car once a week, sometimes twice in the summer ... unless my brother turns up when i've got all the gear out - he always seems to time it so that it's just as i`m finishing mine :devil:


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

lol my old mans the same , i run a mobile valeting business around my college course.


----------



## Donnz (Dec 13, 2009)

used to live in dundee, moved a few miles out to grange (near Errol). was a gd move but the petrol is getting to be a bit of a b******


----------



## mikey123 (Jun 13, 2009)

Im from dundee aswell


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Another one here, born and bred :thumb:
Craig


----------



## parsman (Jan 20, 2010)

Not from dundee as such, but lived there for a couple of years whne I was at Abertay. Although it was just a plain Institute of Technology back in those days. None of this University stuff then. Ah those were the days. Mayfield Halls. I believe they've all been knocked down now for houses


----------



## edgey99 (Sep 28, 2008)

im arbroath


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone in Dundee got a DA and a workshop thats willing to show me the ropes soon?


----------



## xs2man (Jul 30, 2008)

Friockheim area. In Dundee all the time though. Family is from Alyth / Blairgowrie, so out there a lot too...


----------



## SuperSunbeam (Apr 19, 2009)

In the Hilltoon here


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

From Burrelton, 10mile out of dundee. Loads of people from round and about here!

Also proud to be an Arab!


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Downfield


----------



## ex3para (Mar 10, 2012)

Not from Dundee but lived there for 5 years up until December just gone, still travel up every weekend to work security on the doors


----------



## bladeneo (Sep 20, 2010)

boom im fae dundee too..didnt think there was that many so close lol
we should do a meet or something one weekend would like to pick everyones brains lol


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Kirkcaldy. Only an hour or so away.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Live close to Dundee and work in Arbroath.


----------



## bythomson (Mar 18, 2012)

from dundee up the back at top of strathmartine road


----------

